# What player would you most like to see as a Pacer?



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Say anyone you want, it doesn't even have to be a possibility, I'd like to have T-Mac because he would give us the scorer we need and with O'Neal and Miller in the post we would be unstoppable.


----------



## abadays (Jun 7, 2003)

For me to like a player he has to be a good charactor on and off the court. When it was rumored that Rodman might join the Pacers I think after 30+ years of being a Pacer fan I might not have ever watched another game. AI is cosidered to be one of the elite players but I don't like him personally. T-Mac would be a good addition to the Pacers.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>abadays</b>!
> For me to like a player he has to be a good charactor on and off the court. When it was rumored that Rodman might join the Pacers I think after 30+ years of being a Pacer fan I might not have ever watched another game. AI is cosidered to be one of the elite players but I don't like him personally. T-Mac would be a good addition to the Pacers.


I don't really like AI much either, he takes like 30 shots a game and is usually something like 12-30 or something like that.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

hum, T-Mac would be a good addition, but it's a dream. I prefer a player worst than T-Mac, but more realistic, like Lamar Odom or Andre Miller (if he plays like he played in the Cavs) or maybe a great shooter, Ray Allen or Peja Stojakovic.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Maravich</b>!
> hum, T-Mac would be a good addition, but it's a dream. I prefer a player worst than T-Mac, but more realistic, like Lamar Odom or Andre Miller (if he plays like he played in the Cavs) or maybe a great shooter, Ray Allen or Peja Stojakovic.


I wouldn't mind seeing Odom and Q on our team, they are both real good, they just happen to be on the Clippers.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I would love to see Ray Allen step into Reggies spot. With Ray and Jermaine we would be instant contenders with our young players developing as we go.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> I would love to see Ray Allen step into Reggies spot. With Ray and Jermaine we would be instant contenders with our young players developing as we go.


that would be great to have Ray Allen on the team, he's incredible


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd take Paul Pierce as one of my top 3 options.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> I'd take Paul Pierce as one of my top 3 options.


yea I'd take him to after seeing what he did to us in the playoffs.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I dont know if I'd take Paul. Take that with a grain of salt though because for some reason, I've never been very high on Paul. I realy think out of any player in the league right now, Ray Allen would fit in the best as a sort of younger Reggie Miller.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Ray Allen would fit in the best as a sort of younger Reggie Miller.


sort of, I think Ray Allen is alot more athletic then Reggie ever was, but you can't compare their clutchness, Ray is an incredible shooter like Reggie though, but Ray is also a slasher and the short time he's been on the Sonics, he's showed he can be a team player to.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Oh yea, theres no question Ray is alot more of a penatrator than Reggie, and also that Reggie cant hold a candle to Reggies clutchness. No one in the league could replace Reggie to this team, but I think Ray would be the best to fill in for what Reggie gave. Hes a top 3 point shooter and has shown other great facets of his game on the Sonics.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> Oh yea, theres no question Ray is alot more of a penatrator than Reggie, and also that Reggie cant hold a candle to Reggies clutchness. No one in the league could replace Reggie to this team, but I think Ray would be the best to fill in for what Reggie gave. Hes a top 3 point shooter and has shown other great facets of his game on the Sonics.


there is probably no way the Sonics would give up Ray Allen though, they would probably try to deal out Barry before they even thought of getting rid of Allen, but Allen is on my hometeam so at least I can go watch him if I want during the season.


----------



## indypacerfan (Sep 7, 2002)

Ray is a lot more athletic than Reg. I just don't think Ray can change games like Reg used to do in the past.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Yeah ray allen does sorta remind me of a young reggie, hed be an awesome fit for ths team.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> Yeah ray allen does sorta remind me of a young reggie, hed be an awesome fit for ths team.


yeah he would, I'm still curious about how good Q-Rich is going to get though, but I heard he is one of the worst ballhogs in the league.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I think R.A would be a great fit, but I'd love to see Gary Payton in a Pacers uniform.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd like Ben Wallace at the center and Jermaine at the PF. Think of the blockage!!!


----------

